# IMPORTANT - PODCASTS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE



## Teleclashter

Hi everyone - we are currently having massive issues with DISUnplugged.com and because of that the podcasts are all unavailable until we can get it fixed or we can change the feed URLs for every single one of the shows in every place podcasts are available and that means knowing the accounts used to add some of the shows prior to me taking over the role as producer. We'll update when we have an idea about how long this may take.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Thanks for letting us know! I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## ekendall2

exactly what I was checking on.  Thanks so much!


----------



## sharadoc

Good luck and thank you for your service!!


----------



## HEARTSOFJOY

No wonder. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

I think the new episodes are up now?  A bunch of episodes hit my app yesterday.


----------



## Siyar

good


----------



## CaliMike

No show today?


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

CaliMike said:


> No show today?


I just got a notification from YouTube saying there is one


----------



## CaliMike

Thanks


----------

